# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  [WIP] Antique Style World Map

## moutarde

Okay first of all, I found this map quite a while ago and was absolutely blown away by all the extra information that's contained on it, beyond just a simple world map.  

So I've blatantly borrowed the layout of that map, and I'm using it to create a map of my own world, which will eventually be similarly filled with charts of my own moon, solar system, descriptions of the tides, etc, etc.

Updates will be slow going, as I'm pretty much only working on this map while I'm at work  :Surprised:  but I have every intention of seeing this thing through to the bitter end.  Currently, the latitude and longitude lines are only guidelines and will eventually be redrawn more appropriately to the style of the map.

I'm working in photoshop, and I've also used Hugin to convert my original map into a stereographic projection.



Edit:
I've decided to also add a thumbnail of the current state of completion, so any newcomer to this thread doesn't have to wander through 10+ pages to find the most complete WIP  :Wink:

----------


## moutarde

Oh yeah, and the copyright for the maps on davidrumsey.com allows them to be reused and adapted, as long as it's not for commerical purposes  :Wink:

----------


## Ascension

Good luck my friend;  you've just taken a bite of the most difficult type of map to make.  Difficult because of the vast amount of text...naming all of that stuff will take quite some time.  The style is also pretty difficult as well but you seem off to a good start.  So keep on chuggin along  :Smile:

----------


## Ramah

Really looking forward to watching this one progress.  :Smile: 

And I've never seen that map site before, what an amazing place.

----------


## moutarde

Thanks for the wishes Ascension, I do have a plan in place for naming, but it's still going to be a long time before I get any names on the map...  I'm actually pretty excited about mapping the surface of a fictional moon.  And actually figuring out what all the data on that map means so I can accurately reproduce it in reference to my world.  

Ramah, hopefully I don't let you down  :Wink:   And yeah, davidrumsey.com is an amazing website, lots of fantastic stuff on there!

----------


## philipstephen

this looks like an amazing approach to world building...

would you be able to post a blank template for folks to use for their own world mapping?

thanks for your work

phil

----------


## Steel General

Interesting...looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

----------


## a2area

wow.. quite a challenging project but it looks like fun

----------


## moutarde

Figured I'd throw an update out, since I'm really pleased with how the continental outline turned out.  I'm still only about 90% happy with the country borders - I'd like them to be a little less evenly spaced over the dotted borders, but they're still good enough for pancakes I guess.

@phillipstephen - I've already merged a bunch of layers in an attempt to my file size at a somewhat manageable level, but I'd imagine it shouldn't be too hard to borrow my first image and hit it with a magic wand a few time to get a serviceable template.

----------


## cereth

That's coming along nicely...can't wait to see wjere this goes.

----------


## moutarde

Thanks Arsheesh  :Smile: 

I also forgot to list off some of my reference material from flickr  :Surprised:   So I better get that posted  :Wink:   So the following flickr users (so far, and more to come) deserve some thanks for posting pictures under a creative commons license:  HVargas, Alan Vernon, robot-girl, Walraven, Arno & Louise, exfordy.

----------


## rdanhenry

I'm getting an "Invalid Attachment specified." message when I click on this update.

----------


## rdanhenry

And now I don't. Now that I can see them, I like them. Although the centaur and griffin could do with thicker horse legs.

----------


## Soixante

I missed this the first time around...are you still working on this? Because I really want to see the finished result.  :Smile:

----------


## moutarde

I'm not actively working on it, but I also havn't abandoned it either  :Smile:   I have a section of it set as my desktop wallpaper to constantly remind me that it's not finished!  So it will be finished, but it might be a long time yet...

----------


## Diamond

I for one will wait patiently.  Because this will be made of win and awesome when it's finished.

----------


## moutarde

Well, I've been actually doing some consistent work on this lately, so I think it's probably somewhat safe to post an update.  I expect to have at least a few more before something else sidetracks me again  :Razz:   I finally got around to completely redrawing the universal scale (which was one of the first things I drew, and looked like crap), and I've done some more work on the northern constellations.  I've also done work on the mercator projection at home, so I'll get an update of that posted soon as well.  Most of the work that I've done in the last week is fixing up stuff from a long time ago, that just didn't quite look good enough.  Oh yeah, added more filler text too.  At some point I'll update the complete wip image also.

----------


## moutarde

Added political borders to the mercator projection, started labelling, and redrew the rhumb lines.

----------


## Steel General

Looks like it came right from a book...nice job!

----------


## arsheesh

I'm really glad to see you've returned to this piece Moutarde.  

Cheers,
-Arshesh

----------


## jtougas

Beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## moutarde

Finally finished the names of all the countries in the western hemisphere!  Now I just have to name all the cities, and rivers, and islands, and bodies of water, and probably a half-dozen other things I havn't thought of yet  :Wink:

----------


## Slylok

looks great! Makes me see a lot of things i could do better on my world map  :Smile:

----------


## moutarde

Thanks Slylok  :Smile: 


Redrew the political borders for the northern part of the eastern hemisphere and started throwing the first labels down over there as well.

----------


## Diamond

Gave you a little bit o' rep to keep you enthused.   :Very Happy: 

This is going to be so awesome when it's done...

----------


## moutarde

I think I've finally got a map of the moon that I'm satisfied with.



I'd been trying to find a good way to emulate this style of map,



and I'm finally happy with the results of I've gotten  :Razz:

----------


## Sapiento

Absolute fantastic!!!!!!

Which font did you use for the labels on the moon?

----------


## moutarde

Ooops, I think you mistook which one is mine Sapiento :O  Mine's the plainer looking one, with no labels as of yet...

----------


## moutarde

That said, here's a half-size jpg of the entirety of the map as it stands as of this moment.  I feel like I'm actually starting to close in on finishing!  There's still a lot to be done, a whole lot of little details, but most of the big stuff is done  :Smile:

----------


## Midgardsormr

Sap: I believe that map is hand-labeled. Look at the differences in the 'R' in "TERRA" near the top and the alignment of the letters in "SICCITATIS"

----------


## moutarde

Yes, the one with the labels is hand-labeled, it was published in 1790 or thereabouts.

----------


## arsheesh

Moutarde, I think I may just be looking at your magnum opus!  I tip my hat to you sir.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Sapiento

Hand-labeled!? If I would hand-label my maps you could hardly read anything!  :Wink:

----------


## Jaxilon

I'm about to go Hand labeled myself. Inkscape keeps crashing while I'm positioning things. Sometimes it goes for hours and other times it just blows up. I have enough problems deciding on my labels at the moment that I don't need to keep loosing what I'm doing. LOL, I guess it's one way to get faster though. One of these days I'll do a hand labeled map though. I took drafting for a bit back in school and still have nice print. It is hard to make every letter exactly the same size though. I probably should learn how to make a font.

This is shaping up to be excellent moutarde, keep going!

----------


## Mark CMG

This is the sort of map, albeit in much simpler form, I'd like to create.  Well done so far and keep it up!  :Smile:

----------


## moutarde

Thanks Mark  :Smile:   The map is currently on hiatus while I'm working on some commissions, but when I get started again I'll be reworking the landmasses - there's some pretty significant problems with their shapes, around the poles especially and somewhat around the equator.

----------


## ravells

Moutarde, this map is terrific! I can't wait until you've finished it! Really stunning work.

----------


## LonewandererD

Sir, you are indeed nuts, still brilliant  :Smile:  .

-D-

----------


## vorropohaiah

ouch... i was searching google for stereographic maps and came across this which i'd honestly never seen before and is so similar to mine (in fairness, were both basing our maps off that amazing real-world example). just thought i'd say congrats on doing this before me and doing a might fine job of it too. Hope this gets finished one day.

----------


## arsheesh

Yeah, this has always been one of my "unfinished favorites".  A shame it has never been completed.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## moutarde

I hope it gets finished too!  :Wink:   I've got a nice big piece of that map as my desktop background, so that every single day I'm reminded that it isn't finished.  So while I havn't made any progress on it in years, I'll get back to it sooner or later (more likely later).

----------

